# wire cast measurement



## pelotrad

Hola, estoy traduciendo la norma europea 10218-1 sobre métodos de ensayo de alambres y producto trefilado en acero.

Tengo duda con respecto a este texto, en especial por la palabra cast que no sè que significa exactamente.

Original

CONTENTS
....
13. Fatigue Test
14. Wire cast measurment
15. Artificial ageing
....

Por favor ayudenme con este término, en especial con la palabra CAST que es lo que complica la tradución dl término

13. Resistencia a la fatiga

14.mEDICIÓN DEL ALAMBRE ....?????

15. Envejecimiento artificial


----------



## pelotrad

Hola, ¿alguien tiene una idea para este término?


----------



## rodelu2

No sé que exista un término específico en español, el significado es "curvatura radial del alambre".


----------



## pelotrad

Hola rodelu2, gracias por responder.

¿Me podrías dar la fuente de ese significado? La verdad es que nuca se me hubiera ocurrido ese equivalente

Esto dice más adelante en el texto

The cast of wire is characterized by the diame~er of the free laying
unrestrained Wldp of wire taken from coil or reel. For coil, ends can be
together (closed cast) or apart (open cast).
NOTE: For the purposes of this standard the terms "coil", "reel",
"spool" and "bobbin" are synonymous.

¿A eso te refieres con curvatura radial del alambre?


----------



## rodelu2

El alambre tal como sale de la bobina en la cual se entrega, tiene una curvatura natural, es decir si cortas un trozo de alambre de 15cm de largo, ese trozo no es recto sino que tiene una curvatura , esa es la curvatura radial, esa es el "wire cast". Si cortas un trozo de 1 metro de largo, habrás de notar que además de la curvatura radial el alambre toma forma de resorte, debido a lo que se llama curvatura axial o "camber". El free-lying unrestrained es ese trozo de alambre de 15cm cortado de la bobina y depositado sobre la mesa.


----------



## pelotrad

La verdad sigo un poco confundida porque veo que cast en siderurgia es llamada "colada" (viene de heat analysys = cast anañysis = ladle analysys) pero esto no se relaciona con la definición de _"curvatura radial del alambre.

Luego en el mismo texto cuando describen este wire cast measurement hablan de "wap of wire taken from the coil or reel" y siguen mencionando la palabra wap muchas veces confundiéndome más

- "to produce a full free wap (single convolution of wire)"

-"circular ring cast: place the wap on a flat horizontal surface"


----------



## rodelu2

pelotrad said:


> La verdad sigo un poco confundida porque veo que cast en siderurgia es llamada "colada" (viene de heat analysys = cast anañysis = ladle analysys) pero esto no se relaciona con la definición de _"curvatura radial del alambre.
> 
> Luego en el mismo texto cuando describen este wire cast measurement hablan de "wap of wire taken from the coil or reel" y siguen mencionando la palabra wap muchas veces confundiéndome más
> 
> - "to produce a full free wap (single convolution of wire)"
> 
> -"circular ring cast: place the wap on a flat horizontal surface"


Y cuál es tu pregunta?


----------



## pelotrad

Mi pregunta sería que es entonces WAP, basándonos en el hecho que cast wire es curvatura radial del alambre.


----------



## rodelu2

Seguramente es "w*r*ap", una vuelta de alambre tomada de la bobina.


----------



## pelotrad

¿Crees que WAP sea otra froma de escribir WAP? ¿Puede ser una forma antigua, talves  antes WRAP se escribía WAP? Porque definitivamente no creo sea un error de tipeo ya que aparece repetidas veces en el texto.


----------



## pelotrad

En el siguiente enlace aparece dibujos de WAP,  (pág 6 y 7), son del texto que estoy traudicendo

http://www.docin.com/p-67255703.html


----------



## rodelu2

pelotrad said:


> ¿Crees que WAP sea otra froma de escribir WAP? ¿Puede ser una forma antigua, talves  antes WRAP se escribía WAP? Porque definitivamente no creo sea un error de tipeo ya que aparece repetidas veces en el texto.


No puedo opinar sobre la antiguedad de la palabra; "wap" o "WAP" no existen referidas a alambre hasta donde yo puedo decirlo.


----------



## pelotrad

Gracias de todas formas rodelu2. ¿Podrías echar un vistazo a las imágenes del enlace que puse a ver si eso te aclara el panorama ya que sabes más del tema que yo?


----------

